# getting professional help



## lynyrd (Jul 13, 2015)

i would like to get professional (accounting) help just to make sure things are OK (and pay someone else to do the maths), and to file now; just to be "in the system". but for decade(s) when i ask, no UK accountant will touch me (US citizen) and no "trusted" professionals (bankers,..) are allowed to "recommend"...

is there a "which" page for UK accounts willing to take US clients? 

or more directly: how do i get quality professional help? (i do not really want to follow a pop-up add, even one on this forum...) 

i expected this question to be on the forum, but did not spot it, sorry for the redirect if that is all this post requires.

thanks
a

ps this is a great forum, i wish i had found it back whenever it started. thanks much for the informative and well run system; and for the information.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, there is no one single source who is able or willing to make recommendations about tax advisors. (Possibly with good reason - there are some real sharks out there among the solid, upstanding types.)

The US Consulate in Paris used to publish a list of tax accountants (primarily in Paris), but with the overseas IRS offices closing down, they now refer you to the IRS page: Choosing a Tax Professional Haven't checked out any of the links, but they do seem to cover all the bases, including information on how to choose a tax preparer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## StewartPatton (Aug 5, 2014)

What exactly do you want a professional to do? Do you want someone simply to keep the books? Or to file a U.S. tax return? Or to recommend how to extricate yourself from previous issues with non-filing of US returns?


----------

